# train station roof



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Atlas-Scale-Passenger-Station-Kit/dp/B0006KSMT0

My son picked out this train station. I would like the roof to look more realistic/weathered. I was thinking of some Krylon textured black paint. I'm wondering if the textured part would resemble HO scale decently. Thoughts?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My son has that model on his layout. It has plenty of texture for HO scale. Anything coarser than pumice powder is going to be way too coarse for HO scale. Give it a good coat of dark gray paint. If you have an airbrush, mist it lightly with black. If not, apply a wash of black to the roof. You can also drybrush highlights of lighter gray, as well as some black streaks down the roof. Maybe even some green to suggest moss / algae on the shady side.


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks. Do you have any pictures? I'm also curious how you brought out the detail in the siding.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I didn't actually weather that structure. It's on my son's layout.... I didn't expect it to survive (although he is very careful with his models, and is now learning to weather by himself).

The very best thing you can do to highlight detail on a model is give it a wash of about 1 part paint to 15 parts thinner. Do one side at a time, with that side flat and facing up. The wash settles down in all the nooks and crannies and makes them pop.

On photography, I am terrible at it, and am basically unable to take a photo that would do justice to any of my weathering jobs. My wife, on the other hand, is a great photographer, but unfortunately hates taking pictures of my trains.


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> On photography, I am terrible at it, and am basically unable to take a photo that would do justice to any of my weathering jobs. My wife, on the other hand, is a great photographer, but unfortunately hates taking pictures of my trains.


LOL! Seriously...LOL!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

hokie1525 said:


> LOL! Seriously...LOL!


I kid thee not, Sir!

In her defense, she more than tolerates my hobby (including my habit of cluttering up her kitchen table for weeks at a time while working on a structure kit), so on the balance, I'll keep her.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

CTV,
Sounds like you've got a great deal there at the homestead.
My trains are about 75' from the house in a separate building so my wife seldom sees the layout unless she comes out to visit while I'm tinkering. When that happens it reminds me of when our kids were little tykes with a zillion questions.........."why this?"......"why that?".....and the best one of all......"when will you be finished?"
Gotta love it!
Bob


----------

